# for the boys, nitro monster trucks



## Turbo (Oct 6, 2007)

Anyone involved in the hobby ? Iv never had a nitro rc before.Most of the high end manufacturers out there have got great trucks, but they all seem to have thier strengths and weaknesses tough to choose.

Right now im probably looking at the HPI Savage X 4.6 the most.

Also considering Kyosho Giga Crusher, Team Losi LS2(?), and a truck my Associated.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I am, I went with the novice "ready-to-run" truck the T-Maxx. My friend has the Savage though, and that thing is real sturdy, has definitely taken more of a beating than my TMaxx. I really like that Losi LS2, it looks wicked.

I know this is an old posting, but figured maybe someone else out there is into it, and if anyone is actually interested in getting into it, be real careful, not only is it addicting, but pretty darn expensive.

Here are some pics of my truck with a 'Rustler' body on it. It was taken probably about 2 1/2 years ago. Just bought a gallon of Nitro a couple months back, so I plan on getting it running some time soon, and I'll try and take some videos...


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Not me but my husband has 7 rc cars. 3 revo's ,a jato, a four tech, a Tmaxx and a xray mini nitro. i think thats it. He also wants a boat and a helicopter.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

They sure are cool but I wont fit in those little trucks.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

bullybabe said:


> Not me but my husband has 7 rc cars. 3 revo's ,a jato, a four tech, a Tmaxx and a xray mini nitro. i think thats it. He also wants a boat and a helicopter.


Good Lord!!!! LOL, what a lucky guy...



redog said:


> They sure are cool but I wont fit in those little trucks.


Good one :clap: but the best thing about it, is that it's a legal way to drive drunk


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

NesOne said:


> Good Lord!!!! LOL, what a lucky guy...
> 
> LOL. His freind already has the helicopter and boat. He has like 12 rc cars.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Here's my ride.

.21 Team Orion Wasp
All proline aluminum, Duratrax aluminum rims.
Way too much to mention.
How much money do I have in it?, Don't ask..:hammer:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow those are sweet!!!!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Very expensive too..


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

*i use to be in the xmod's for little while. Im thinking about getting into the pocket bikes our midbikes soon id rather buy and upgrade something i can ride lol.*


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> How much money do I have in it?, Don't ask..:hammer:


Tell me about it. I've invested over $600 and it's not even close to being like yours. When I first got it, and after breaking in the engine, I ended up hitting the curb at full speed (approx. 40 mph supposedly their top speed) and the right front tire went air born, hahahaha. Well $50 later I was driving it again, however, the amount of work it took to replace all the parts was rather time consuming. All worth it though, they are so much fun!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I hear ya, I've contimplated taking things to the pawn shop just to get the parts I need.
HAHA, You can multiply your figure x3 plus.. It's addictive..
It's well worth it though, it don't break no more..


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> ...it don't break no more..


That's a true statement right there, but I also wonder if the reason for it not breaking anymore, is because I tend to be more careful when I hit the jumps, HAHAHAHAHA. I mean, I don't even go for the back flips anymore.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeah, At first I was more careful. After it got all scratched up I didn't care that much anymore. I haven't broke anything but I have bent the front end up a couple of times. Trees don't move, neither do curbs..LOL
That's why I mentioned that I need a fail safe..


----------

